# California Here!



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Kalie. Please welcome Reno, too


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

If I lived close I'd totally drop ya a line!


----------



## OhSnapItsRoxy (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Kalie! I'm all the way across the country from ya but welcome to the board anyway!


----------

